# Devons? Healthy etc.



## CheshireKitty (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all! 
I'm thinking we might want to add a Devon to our family but I have some questions and would love input from you guys! 
One thing I'm worried about is health. I have heard they tend to have quite a few issues and I am seriously wondering how to make sure we find the healthiest kitten possible. A friend of mine who used to breed Abysinians said we would be paying the vets mortgage so to speak if we got one:/ That has me worried. 
Also, let's talk personality. Here's what I'm wondering... I used to have a Turkish Angora who was into everything all the time. I adored him and still miss him but wow. He killed most of my houseplants and maimed them and generally caused trubs wherever he could. Crazy boy! 
Are Devons this rascally generally? Are they generally cuddle bugs? 
Please feel free to share any thoughts! Sorry for typos. I'm on my phone


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A lot depends on the breeder and how healthy the breeding stock is. I have two Devons, same dam but different sires. The only health issues I've had was with Zuba when I first got him at 4 mos. He developed some reddish lumps on his neck.....found out it was a change in formulation of the food that the breeder had recommended. I switched his food to no grain and I've had no problems with him at all since. I did know that Alkee had a grade 1 heart murmur when I bought her at 4 mos., and a few years ago vet said it was grade 2. While under anesthetic for teeth cleaning at age 7 yrs. the vet could not hear the murmur, and considers it transient. Alkee's shown no sign of a heart problem.....no panting after running around or restriction of her activity. Both Alkee and Zuba will be 9 yrs. old this year, and really have had no health issues at all, apart from what was just said about Zuba. 

Devons are active cats, but not as much so as Cornish Rex or Abys. They do like to get into things tho, but not as much now as when they were younger. Some plants they will leave alone, but will munch on a palm, dracena if they get a chance. They completely ignore my hibiscus plant, peace lily plant, agapanthus plant, ginger plant, pothos vine, and croton plant. Cuddle bugs? you bet, both of them, and love to lie close to you in bed or beside you if they're not in your lap. Very little cat hair to deal with compared with shorthairs or longhairs. Most of the time they like to be with you and involved in any activities. My boy Zuba is more talkative than Alkee. But Alkee really meows up a storm if she has one of her mousies. Both cats will retrieve toys to be thrown again. 
I wouldn't be put off getting a Devon, you'll just have to find a good honest breeder who has healthy cats.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I should add that because the Devon Rex breed has the British Shorthair and American Shorthair as foundation cats (although way back there were some Siamese involved as they come in colorpoint colors as well as chocolate---really a rainbow of colors!), this cat has a calm stable even temperament that has resulted in a social outgoing cat. In CFA=Cat Fanciers' association, British or American Shorthair is still allowed as an outcross until May 1, 2028, and after that only Devon x Devon breeding will be allowed. This date has been extended from a closing in 2013, so breeders that do have any health problems will be able to correct them with a larger gene pool.


----------



## CheshireKitty (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for your knowledgeable reply


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

The Devon breeders I know affectionately call them Devil Wrecks, very active and naughty but also cuddly.

No outcrosses are permitted over here, but they are a healthy breed. 

I breed a highly active breed and don't bother trying to have house plants, aside from cat grass


----------



## CheshireKitty (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, Spotty Cats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

I have two Devon Rexes and they are so cheeky. Though usually after they've done something naughty they'll look at you and let out a little squeak in apology and there's no way not to forgive them. I've had no health issues but mine are still really young so can't really say on that front.


----------



## CheshireKitty (Mar 11, 2013)

That is so cute! Thank you for sharing. I look forward to having one so much


----------

